# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Мультфильмы, Anime >  Поиск и заказ Аниме

## RixAlex

Пишите аниме которые вам надо или которыми можете поделиться. Также кто какие знает сайты или блоги с аниме делитесь. Вот то что знаю я:
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - новый сайт и пока что всё бесплатно
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - работает весьма странно, если поймёте как качать сообщите
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - сайт хороший но не у всех качает
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - возобновляется после перерыва
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - хороший блог с несколькими аниме в хорошем качестве
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - в основном информация, но можно и покачать
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - очень классный блог
Сейчас ищу ещё. Как только найду выложу, и вы не забывайте делиться или хотя бы спасибо говорить

----------


## Mitrej

Интересные ссылки, а главное, что все по гостю.
Выложу пару ссылок с внешки:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А как ты хочешь обмениваться аниме?

----------


## Asteriks

Вот вам Валерка  И Лот:

----------


## RixAlex

Напиши если можешь сколько серий в тех аниме и сколько они весят

----------


## Mitrej

*RixAlex* так ты хочешь через файлообменники аниме меняться?
Ты лучше к ФТП какому нибудь подключись и качай оттуда аниме, там можно аниме и с torrents.by заказывать.
Ну если что спрашивай. Может что у меня есть.

----------


## Laison

Mitrej  объясни как к торрентам подлючиться?

----------


## Mitrej

*Laison* есть три способа:
1. Анлим (любые торренты);
2. VPN (белорусские);
3. Прокси (белорусские).
VPN и прокси это по гостю, только денежку заплатить надо. По гостю можешь найти кучу предложений. Смотри и выбирай, что тебе подходит.

_ добавлено через 1 час 19 минут_ 
Недавно посмотрел *Пожиратель Душ / Soul Eater*. Классная анимеха. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Год выпуска: 2008
Страна: Япония
Жанр: приключения, комедия, фэнтези, сёнэн
Продолжительность: ТВ (51 эп.), 25 мин.
Перевод: Субтитры
Качество: HDTVRip
Вот посмотрите:
пара обоин: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
и клипов: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, мальчики, на блогах ТУТа нашла вам что-то:

http://radeon1950.blog.tut.by/category/video/anime/



*Последняя фантазия 7: Дети пришествия* (DVDScr), там 8 частей.

Год выпуска: 2005
Страна: Япония
Жанр: приключения, фэнтези, фантастика, сёнэн
Продолжительность: 1.44.55
Перевод: професиональный
Режиссер: Номура Тэцуя
Качество: DVDScreen
Формат: AVI
Видео кодек: DivX
Аудио кодек: MPEG Audio
Видео: 552×304 (1.82:1), 23.976 fps, DivX Codec 5.2.1 build 1328 ~864 kbps avg, 0.22 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 2 ch, ~96.00 kbps avg

----------


## vova230

Интересно, а простые мультики что, уже не катят?

----------


## Mitrej

Спасибо *Asteriks* за ссылку, но у меня уже есть.
Вот посмотрите пару клипов по "Последняя фантазия 7: Дети пришествия":
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

Я бы заливал на фриспэйс, т.к. денег не фтп нету.
Может у тебя есть Shakugan no Shanа?

----------


## Mitrej

У меня есть Shakugan no Shanа 1-й сезон и полнометражный фильм Gekijouban Shakugan no Shana.

----------


## RixAlex

Вот ещё ссылки по гостю:

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## Laison

Вот офигенский сайт по чисто НАРУТО  
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - сайт с мангой
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## vova230

Для любителей анимации программа по созданию мультиков, рисуйте.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

Лазил по интернету и ссылочек немного нашёл.
Сайт AniFan
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Блоги
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Можно скачать *аниме* (и не только) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Расскажите кто про Последнюю фантазию, сколько их, как обзываются, а то 7 вроде видел а про остальные нет

----------


## Mitrej

Информация с World Art.
1. Последняя фантазия: Легенда кристаллов - OAV (4 эп.), первое аниме из серии Final Fantasy, 1994
2. Последняя фантазия: Духи внутри - п/ф, полнометражный фильм из серии Final Fantasy, 2001
3. Последняя Фантазия: Всемогущий - ТВ (25 эп.), первый аниме-сериал из серии Final Fantasy, 2001
4. Последняя фантазия 7: Дети пришествия - п/ф, адаптация игры, 2005
5. Last Order Final Fantasy VII - OAV (1 эп.), дополнение, 2005
6. Final Fantasy VII: On the Way to a Smile - Episode: Denzel - OAV (1 эп.), spinoff (ответвление сюжета), 2009

В интернете можно ещё встретить:
- Final Fantasy VII-Dirge of Cerberus (Песнь Цербера). Весь сюжет видео-строится по сюжету одноимённой игры. Тем более, что это видео и составлено и роликов этой игры.
- Final Fantasy VII: On the Way to a Smile - Episode: Denzel (Final Fantasy VII Advent Children Complete). Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children Complete - это переработанный вариант аниме 2005 года Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children в формате Blu-ray + добавлен 30-ти минутный ролик.

----------


## Akasey

а по гостю это можно где достать?
и ещё вопрос расшифруй немного, если не тяжело, анимешные жанры (сёнен, меха там и другие)

----------


## Mitrej

Последняя фантазия 7: Дети пришествия - смотри пост №8 в этой теме. А другие не знаю, надо искать по блогам tut.by и другим сайтам по гостю.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Первый номер белорусского журнала про Аниме.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_vova230 добавил 18.11.2009 в 19:43_
Книга про то, как рисовать мангу.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Жаль на английском, но может кому пригодится.

----------


## zaraki

еси кому нужны советские (и не только) мультфильмы  - вам сюда mults.spb.ru

----------

